# Added 50 hp!!!



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, maybe 5 or 6? Looks cool to me anyway

Purchased several weeks ago from crew at NGP...great service!

Easy install! Hoping kids come through with the rear turbo inlet pipe for Christmas!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

How loud is the intake noise? I put a cone type (not boxed in like yours) on my TTS and took it off because it was loud and I don’t like intake noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Optical TDI said:


> How loud is the intake noise? I put a cone type (not boxed in like yours) on my TTS and took it off because it was loud and I don’t like intake noise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not much interested in adding noise either and this fits the bill for me...not too loud at all by my measure. Adds a bit of intake noise when getting on the throttle...a bit of whoosh...enough to let you know there's something going on under the hood. Can also hear a bit of the boost discharge when coming off throttle. Steady cruising, commuting noise increase is negligible compared to stock.

I ran the intake on stock tune for a while...it seemed to me that motor revved a bit easier/quicker with just the intake.

More recently I added APR Stage 1 93 Octane tune....I'd like to think the intake adds several hp on top of the tune...so may now be making ~250hp...that's my story and I'll stick to it

Got a load of parts arriving daily and looking forward to some mods in moderation:
1. 42dd stainless, catted, resonated downpipe...going to run this through stock exhaust...hoping this will allow to breathe w/o adding much noise
2. S3 Intercooler
3. 034 Catch Can
4. 034 Rear Sway, Rear Links, Front Links
5. Neuspeed turbo outlet and charge pipes
6. Maxton Design front lip
7. Bilstein/Eibach B12 Pro-Kit
8. Will top it off with APR Stage 2 after I get above bits and pieces installed

Guess I'll post some photos to this thread if folks interested to see how it comes along.


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

034 Catch Can kit has arrived...stout!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

The subject/victim of my wrenching endeavours btw









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

same TT that I have, same color but a 2012. Trying to get "she who must be obeyed" to release funds to do some of what you are doing.

Thanks


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Just arrived...42 Draft Designs downpipe!

Received all other parts mentioned above except shock kit, which is on backorder.

20 degree temps and unheated garage not too inviting. Mulling whether to install this stuff over winter...or just wait until March or April









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally 'warm' enough in garage to wrench! Getting started on install of items listed above. Tight quarters and garage a mess but making progress. Front clip getting removed for S3 intercooler install.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Made some progress...out with the old, in with the new. This is S3 intercooler purchased from AWE Tuning; fit right in!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Also installed Neuspeed turbo outlet pipe and air charge pipe while swapping intercooler. Moving on to catch can, front swaybar links, then downpipe...









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

New Shoes! A little excited about these...HRE FF 15s in Tarmac, 19x8.5 et47 w Conti ExtremeContact 245/35/19s
Highly accurate bathroom scale puts these ~6-7lbs lighter (43lbs v 50 lbs) than stock 18x9s w 245/40/18 all-seasons.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

A bit more progress. Downpipe now out after having removed exhaust and prop shaft. Wasn't expecting to remove exhaust and shaft, but once committed easy to do. Bonus is back end now totally clear for swaybar/links install☺









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

...serious bout of "while I'm in there..."









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Rear shocks and springs in...









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

034 Motorsports Rear Sway Bar and End Links...really nice stuff!!! I did finish tightening all hardware and adjusted so no pre-load under static weight. More bits going on, than coming off now...may get it back on road in a week or so!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

42dd stainless downpipe going in.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

O34 Motorsport Catch Can Kit Installed!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Fixed my jammed shift paddle...had some broken plastic tabs inside gumming it up.


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

oldtimerfahrt said:


> Made some progress...out with the old, in with the new. This is S3 intercooler purchased from AWE Tuning; fit right in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult was it to replace the intercooler and how long did it take? I'm looking to upgrade to a Unitronic Intercooler and was wondering if it was worth it.

BTW, I have a white 2010 TTS with a TTRS front bumper.


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Fasdude said:


> How difficult was it to replace the intercooler and how long did it take? I'm looking to upgrade to a Unitronic Intercooler and was wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> BTW, I have a white 2010 TTS with a TTRS front bumper.


Well, I've been running a pretty leisurely pace on install of all the bits and pieces...but I'd estimate that just the intercooler remove & replace took me around 6 hours. It went back together much, much quicker than coming apart! And, now that I've done it once...think I could move through it in a few hours.

Had a heck of a time trying to fit the AWE-supplied silicone hose on the intercooler outlet side (driver side)...ended up just slapping the stock rubber hose on there.

Not really that difficult, just taking bolts off and putting them back....APR and Unitronic have good instructions to serve as guide (think they're Golf/R-specific...but they generally apply).

I have it on the road now.....getting Stage 2 and DSG tunes (APR) tomorrow!!! Car seems punchier/quicker spooling as it sits with existing Stage 1 and the recently completed upgrades (intercooler, intake/outlet pipes on intercooler, GoFastBits diverter, 42DD downpipe...the Stage 2 should add another 40-50hp per APR....will see what tomorrow brings!

As far as it being worth it...I'd like to think I've gained some efficiency, think it's neat and was fun to do...haven't measured anything though yet to demonstrate improvements. I went with S3 version, imagine more improvement to be had with Unitronic you're considering...especially as you have TTS!


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

Good to know... I'll have the dealership do the work. I just want to know if they are screwing me over on the labour when the time comes.

I got screwed on my taxes this year and owe a lot of money, so my plans will have to wait until later on in the summer. The R32 crowd are all about United Motorsports. To them they are the tuning Gods and I have never heard any bad stories about them. If something happens to go wrong or a customer experiences technical difficulties they really do commit to making things right. That's why I'm trying to save some money for their Stage 2 Engine and DSG tune for the TTS (designed for stock engine) as well as their version of the Haldex Performance Software: http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/products/mk6-golf-r/?vehicleId=1423&productId=1573.

Anyway, good luck with your build. Modding is expensive but sure is fun! :beer::thumb:

Here is my TTS: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu4gfhkhgmkcnt2/IMG_20170413_180842697_BURST000_COVER.jpg?dl=0 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjn2yquk9dmca41/IMG_20170413_180912906.jpg?dl=0


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Off to TC Kline Racing for APR Stage 2 and DSG Tunes!!!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reesescupsftw (Apr 26, 2019)

oldtimerfahrt said:


> ...serious bout of "while I'm in there..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for bringing this thread up after a year. But how do you like those blistien shocks on the Audi? I have mono tubes for my Porsche and enjoy it. But would like to hear your Input on the how they feel on a TT.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm putting this up for sale...$20k w/all mods. In addition to HREs w/Contis, I bought new Michelin Alpin Sports for winter. Car has about 49k, don' think I've put 3k on since all the tuning. Alpins are hardly used. APR Stage 2 and APR DSG tunes in place. Car runs great and is in really good condition. Located central Ohio. I'll add classified post soon...but this thread gives good history of what I've done. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------

